

What Is Wrong With Cutting Taxes? - sbt
http://baselinescenario.com/2010/12/09/8372/

======
iwr
There are only two camps in this debate: cut taxes (to grow the economy and
increase gov revenue) vs. increase taxes (to directly increase gov revenue).
There is almost no talk about the underlying problem: spending.

